# Colnago Street Carbon fork problem!-need input



## EV2 (Apr 12, 2002)

I was building up a Colnago Active with Street carbon fork I bought from mike at maestrobike and have a problem with the fork.The problem is that fork brake mounting hole is tilted upward (see pictures with hex key).thereby tilting the front brake (a Ultegra BR6600) upward too.The problem now is I can't lower the pads enough not to hit the over the top of the rim when braking.The brake pad holder are already at their lowest point in the brake arms.I've tried a different set of brake and rim with the same results.There should be at least .5-1 mm clearance from the top of the rim and top of the brake pads when braking for safety.I look at my other forks (Colnago Star & Easton EC70)and the fork brake mounting hole is almost parallel to the fork crown not tilted up like this one.You can also see that the fork entry mounting hole in the back is lower than than the exit in the front,thereby angling it upward. Does anybody have this same problem?It looks like a manufacturer defect.Probably need to send it back.Need some input.Thanks.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Now, I hope I'm not going to insult you here, but have you tried turning the forks around (i.e they're facing back to front)? Can't be 100% as you haven't pictures the whole bike, but that _could_ be the problem. As I say though, cannot see the whole bike in the photo as that would immediately make it obvious if the fork were the wrong way around. Please don't be insulted as it would almost be 100% obvious anyway if you'd not done that properly!!!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't think so. The hole on both ends aren't the same size/shape, so you can't really install the brake if the fork is backwards. 

It's actually a systematic problem with the Street fork. Usually brake pads at the lowest point will do the trick but I suppose in this case EV2 isn't that lucky.

The cheapest fix (unless if Mike will pay two way shipping for a swap) is to file up the holes in the fork dropouts by 1mm-2mm. 



David W said:


> Now, I hope I'm not going to insult you here, but have you tried turning the forks around (i.e they're facing back to front)? Can't be 100% as you haven't pictures the whole bike, but that _could_ be the problem. As I say though, cannot see the whole bike in the photo as that would immediately make it obvious if the fork were the wrong way around. Please don't be insulted as it would almost be 100% obvious anyway if you'd not done that properly!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

elviento said:


> Don't think so. The hole on both ends aren't the same size/shape, so you can't really install the brake if the fork is backwards.
> 
> It's actually a systematic problem with the Street fork. Usually brake pads at the lowest point will do the trick but I suppose in this case EV2 isn't that lucky.
> 
> The cheapest fix (unless if Mike will pay two way shipping for a swap) is to file up the holes in the fork dropouts by 1mm-2mm.


 Sides, 
It looks like the blades are raked in the right direction in the photos, anyway.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, looking at the forks more closely, you're probably right. That being the case, I'd not accept it. The angle the hole is going certainly suggested the fork was the wrong way round - perhaps it was drilled the wrong way or something, but certainly, I'd get it sent back then if my theory that the fork was fitted the 'wrong way around' is incorrect. 

The angle is not right, you pay a lot for the bike, and I wouldn't set about it with a file! I've two Colnago forks (the Force and the Precisa) and not encountered any such problems, so call up Mike and get it replaced.

Let us know how you get on!

D


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

it's built so you can put the brake behind the fork for aerodynamics?


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

David W said:


> Now, I hope I'm not going to insult you here, but have you tried turning the forks around (i.e they're facing back to front)? Can't be 100% as you haven't pictures the whole bike, but that _could_ be the problem. As I say though, cannot see the whole bike in the photo as that would immediately make it obvious if the fork were the wrong way around. Please don't be insulted as it would almost be 100% obvious anyway if you'd not done that properly!!!


You didn't insult the origional poster but the manufacturer. I suppose they got the fork the wrong way around when drilling the hole !!!!


----------

